# Continuous egg laying



## Rev&George (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have three rescue pigeons, two girls and one boy. For the past three months Georgie has laid two eggs each month and I'm a bit worried about her health if she keeps laying every month. (The eggs aren't fertile since the boy pigeon doesn't like Georgie.)

My question really is if anyone knows what is best to give a continuous egg layer? Should I provide more grit or add calcium supplements? Is there any way to stop her laying each month?

Also, does anyone know of any breeders in Kent, UK, I can talk to?

Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There's really no way to stop this. We all go through it. Just provide plenty of calcium and leave the eggs for her to sit on as long as she'll sit. Once she leaves them, all you can do is throw them out and wait for the next set. Are these birds inside or in a loft, outside???? The amount of daylight they get can cause them to lay too. SOME hens are going to lay no matter what, but if they are getting more than 8 hours of daylight, they'll lay for sure....doesn't matter what the temps are either. So, you might try cutting back on daylight hours if that's an option. 
That's why birds raise their babies when they do. Not because the weather is warm, but because the days are longer. Winter time and shorter days go hand in hand, so they stop laying during the winter for the most part.


----------



## Rev&George (Jun 24, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Are these birds inside or in a loft, outside????


They live inside my flat with me (two have a disability so they need to be inside).

Thanks for your reply. I guess I simply need to monitor Georgie's diet so that she's getting enough calcium.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rev&George said:


> They live inside my flat with me (two have a disability so they need to be inside).
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I guess I simply need to monitor Georgie's diet so that she's getting enough calcium.


you can replace her eggs with wooden or dummy eggs, because you have a male they may be fertile so if you don't want anymore pidgeons use the fake eggs, and this may keep her sitting on them and not thinking of laying more..


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Like many pigeon keepers here, I too am dealing with constant egg layers!  The advice given is really your only option because healthy pigeons never seem to stop laying.

Just wanted to add though, that in addition to calcium, you really do need a source of vitamin D3 for the birds to be able to absorb and make use of that extra calcium you are providing. These two elements work together and without Vitamin D, the calcium will be ineffective.


----------

